# 3 Monitore betreiben (GTX 460 + GA-880GA-UD3H)



## riotmilch (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo werte Com :>

Zur Zeit betreibe ich einen 22" (1680x1050) und einen 15" (1366 x 768) an meiner GTX 460.
Jetzt konnte ich relativ günstig einen 19" TFT erwerben und überlege ob ich nicht einen der beiden TFTs (19" oder 15") an die OnBoard Graka meines MBs anschließen kann und somit drei Monitore benutzen kann.
Hat sowas schon mal jemand probiert oder meint ihr, das es von Anfang nicht klappen würde?
Wäre sehr dankbar über Hilfe


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

Unter Windows 7 kannst Du Grafikkarten von verschiedenen Herstellern sozusagen mixen, d.h. die Treiber parallell installieren und die Karten gleichzeitig betreiben. Allerdings funktioniert das (ohne Zusatz-Chip wie z.B. Lucid-Hydra) nur im Desktop-Betrieb, wodurch Du in Deiner Konstellation mit einem dritten Bildschirm wohl keinen Vorteil haben dürftest. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du dann im BIOS die PCIe-Grafikkarte als primäre konfigurieren, da sonst Deine Spiele auf der langsameren onboard-Grafik laufen würden.


----------



## riotmilch (25. Dezember 2010)

Also könnte ich, auch ohne diese Zusatz-Chips, den ATI Treiber für die onboard Graka installieren?
Oder geht das auch nur mit so einem Chip? Und wie soll das eigentlich gehen, da ja dann zwei Treiber drauf sind.
Und ob ich die PCIe Karte als primär im Bios aktivieren kann weis ich gar nicht. Ich weis nur, das ich meine onboard Graka aktivieren kann.

Da hab ich mir ja nen Thema raus gesucht xD


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Also könnte ich, auch ohne diese Zusatz-Chips, den ATI Treiber für die onboard Graka installieren?  Oder geht das auch nur mit so einem Chip?



Ja.



riotmilch schrieb:


> Und wie soll das eigentlich gehen, da ja dann zwei Treiber drauf sind.



Kein Problem. Sind ja zwei separate Hardware-Komponenten, bei denen jede von ihrem eigenen Treiber angesteuert wird. Windows 7 bietet die Architektur-Voraussetzungen dafür.



riotmilch schrieb:


> Und ob ich die PCIe Karte als primär im Bios aktivieren kann weis ich  gar nicht. Ich weis nur, das ich meine onboard Graka aktivieren kann.



Diese Option gibt es eigentlich im BIOS jedes Mainboars, welches eine onboard-Grafik besitzt. Steht im gedruckten bzw. beim Hersteller herunterladbaren PDF-Handbuch. Heißt oft s.g. "Init Display first" o.ä.



riotmilch schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir ja nen Thema raus gesucht xD



Na ja, Multimonitor ist seit jeher kein einfaches Thema.


----------



## riotmilch (25. Dezember 2010)

OK, danke dir schon mal für die Antworten. Werde ich dann mal probieren, sobal der 19"er da ist.
Wäre es vllt sogar einfacher wenn ich mir einfach noch eine NVidia Karte für den zweiten PCIe Steckplatz hole?
Könnte ich ja quasi als PhysX Karte nutzen und dann noch für den dritten Monitor.



mattinator schrieb:


> riotmilch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Für was gilt das "Ja"? ^^
ALso nur mit Chip oder auch ohne Chip?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Sind ja zwei separate Hardware-Komponenten, bei denen jede von ihrem eigenen Treiber angesteuert wird. Windows 7 bietet die Architektur-Voraussetzungen dafür.



Das ging unter Windows95 schon  Ich hab damals zu Win98 zeiten auch 3 Monitore betrieben, 2 Monitore an ner Matrox G400 Dualhead, und 1 Monitor an ner ATI Rage irgendwas. Sogar 3 Grafikkarten waren kein problem.

Wichtig ist nur das der Treiber ausgelegt war für einen Multimonitor Betrieb. 

Unter Win7 sollte das alles einfacher sein, es sollte auch kein problem darstellen ohne Hydra Chip mehrere Grafikkarten zu betreiben. 

Das einzigste was halt nicht geht, im 3D betrieb mehrere Grafikkarten gleichzeitig anzusteuern.


----------



## riotmilch (25. Dezember 2010)

Also spielen will ich ja nur auf dem 22"er, der 15"er und später dann der 19"er sollen nur nebenbei mitlaufen, für Browser und son Firlefanz ^^


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Für was gilt das "Ja"? ^^
> ALso nur mit Chip oder auch ohne Chip?



Geb's zu, bzgl. des Zitat's eine blöde Antwort. Das "Ja" galt für die erste Frage, also: "auch ohne diese Zusatz-Chips".
Die Idee mit 'ner zweiten NVIDIA-Karte für PhysX ist auch nicht schlecht. Mehr als 'ne GTS 450 oder etwas später die GTS 550 (Nvidia Geforce GTS 550: Mehr Shader und Release vermutlich im ersten Quartal 2011 - fermi) lohnt sich auf Deinem Mainboard aber nicht (2. PCIe x16 nur mit x4 angebunden).


----------



## riotmilch (25. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ne GTS450 ist mir dann doch zu teuer 
Wenn ich nur den dritten TFT betreiben will, reicht doch theoretisch auch ne alte Nvidia Karte mit PCIe, oder?
Muss ja nicht unbedingt als PhysX Karte genutzt werden.


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

Na dafür reicht die AMD onbaord-Grafik auf Deinm Mainbaord auch allemal, dann würde ich es auch dabei belassen. Wäre ja auch zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch.


----------



## riotmilch (26. Dezember 2010)

Ok, also nur nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber.
Wenn der TFT dann da ist, ATI Treiber installieren für die onboard Graka. Onboard Graka aktivieren und den Punkt suchen, wo ich die PCIe Karte als Master setze.
Aber wie kann ich dann meinen Desktop auf den dritten TFT erweitern? Im Nvidia/ATI Treiber werden die anderen 2 TFTs/der andere TFT dann doch nicht erkannt, oder?
Oder merkt Windows das dann und ich kann es wie immer einfach über Windows einstellen?


----------



## mattinator (26. Dezember 2010)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich dann meinen Desktop auf den dritten TFT erweitern?
> ...
> Oder merkt Windows das dann und ich kann es wie immer einfach über Windows einstellen?



Unter "Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Anzeige\Bildschirmauflösung" sollte das dann möglich sein.


----------



## riotmilch (26. Dezember 2010)

Also wie bisher auch, danke.
Werde das dann alles probieren und dann Meldung machen :>


----------

